# Order ID:*13366



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Can't wait to receive my order  

I really wanted the rupes keyring, any news when they will be in stock?? 

Many thanks 
Ben.


----------



## V9DPW (Jun 9, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> Can't wait to receive my order
> 
> I really wanted the rupes keyring, any news when they will be in stock??
> 
> ...


Hi Ben,

We hope to have some soon, a customer bought 9 just the other day which is why we're out of stock :doublesho

Dave


----------

